# Phinn and Cleo - The Dynamic Duo



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello everyone! Now that were back and better than ever, I thought I would start another blog for Phinn.

For those of you who dont know him, he is a "mutt" breed, but we love him anyway!

He is around 5 ish pounds, and the cutest litttle devil! He loves to binkie, eat banana, and give kisses!

Here are some new pics of the little cutie..




















































As you can see, his coat got little red hilights!! Does anyone know his coloring?

Silvie&Phinn


----------



## monklover (Jun 16, 2007)

He is sooo handsome! I love lil Phinn!


----------



## ellissian (Jun 18, 2007)

You Phinn looks a lot like my Milly. Milly is only 11 weeks now and has a hair loss problem, but I can imagine him looking a lot like your bun when he is fully grown.






Imagine him with a full coat of fur and you might see what I mean.

BTW, Phinn is vetry cute.


----------



## Haley (Jun 18, 2007)

aww Phinn is looking quite handsome! Im not sure what his coloring is called. Once all the forums are up and running you'll have to ask our breeders. I bet Pamnock would know. 

Give Phinn kisses from me!


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jun 18, 2007)

Aww YAY for black lops!!! I wish Pepsi had red highlights....... Phinn is too cute, I love his long ears.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hehe, thanks guys. 

I have to admit he is pretty adorable 

He just has such a personality too, pictures dont even begin to explain it.

I hope he can meet someone from here sometime...

Im thinking he doesn't really have a coloring....lol so ive just been calling him black 

Thanks for the comments...and ill be sure to give him loads of kisses Haley...


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jun 18, 2007)

You arent that far away from me and Haley are you? Were'nt you looking at the bunnies at the Humane Society right by me?


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 18, 2007)

Phinn has great coloring, very extraordinary!!!! 
Lops FTW!!!


----------



## katt (Jun 19, 2007)

oh! a winnie look alike!






i love black lops!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, I live by some of you in WI and MI.

I live in Grayslake, IL. Its in Lake County.

Im only 12, but my parents said I was allowed to meet up with people at a rabbit show or something, if my parents come with 

I love black lops too, but they are ssooo hard to get good pics of!!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 19, 2007)

Woohoo! More black lops on RO :biggrin2:.

Here is my baby, Jack...long story but he's staying at my friends place right now, but he's coming home as soon as I can get him.






Phinn is super duper handsome, go the black lops!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 9, 2007)

Phinn is adorable. We should have a black lop club thread! 

Here's my new boy, Cooper:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 9, 2007)

They all do look really alike!!

Phinns getting more and more redish-brown everday, but he's still pretty black.

Ill update some more pics later today!


----------



## doodle (Jul 9, 2007)

Aww, look at all the adorable look-alikes. It's almost too much cuteness for one thread. :biggrin2:

I love Phinn's red highlights too, very unique and pretty. Looking forward to seeing more pics of him!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 9, 2007)

I do long to be a part of the black lop club. Sooooooooooo cute.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 10, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> I do long to be a part of the black lop club. Sooooooooooo cute.



I long to be part of any lop club! 

Phinn is oh so cute!  i just love him to bits, and if you were a tad closer he'd be added to my bunny nap list. But then againthere are buns from England on my bunny nap list, so he can be on it too


----------



## Leslie102 (Jul 10, 2007)

Phinn is so cute! I would love to have a black lop someday! I love the pic of him on his back two legs! Phinn and Oscar would be so cute together! I've decided to start a bun napping list and Phinn is the 1st bunny on it!! Look out, I'm not to far, I live in Windsor, On. LOL


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hehe, thanks!

If you were saying these things to Phinn his head would be filled with air in no time!


----------



## binkies (Jul 10, 2007)

I just wanted to say, I love the title of this blog!!!


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 10, 2007)

How's Phinn doing today? I got Jack back! 

Phinn is very popular in our household, he's so stylish. Jack loves his highlights and got some of his own .


----------



## binkies (Jul 10, 2007)

I have designated a thread in Photo Philes for the black lops of RO


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 10, 2007)

Aw Jack is so adorable!

Ill have to put some pics in that thread Binkies!

Phinns good, he's grooming himself right now...as usual! You know those things where its like the average person watches 5 years of tv in their lifetime... Phinns would be like, another 10 years if he didn't groom himself


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

We need more Phinn pictures!!

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 12, 2007)

Here ya go!

I picked up a couple things for him at PETsMART yesterday...







Just some of him being cute...











Eating some apple and oats...






Laying by his ice-packs...











One more random cute one...






His eye looks weird in this one, but I love his expression...






And one of his snuggling...






Hehe thats all for now...

enjoy!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Yay! Thanks!
He's so cute, he looks so soppy in that last picture :inlove:

I see he's turning brown like Ebony from the sun hehe

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 3, 2007)

Now that we have another addition coming soon, can someone please change my title to Phinn and Meadow- the dynamic duo, or something like that 

Heres some pics of our soon to be baby!!
















P.S. these were taken by the Kent Humane Society, and they are from Meghans xanga (I just wanted to give credit...just in case...)


Silvie


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> Now that we have another addition coming soon, can someone please change my title to Phinn and Meadow- the dynamic duo, or something like that


Done!

Phinn's getting a girlfriend! 

Meadow is beautiful! Just precious. Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Aug 3, 2007)

wow!! Lucky phinn!! Meadow is sooo cute.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks!

Please send vibes for some good bonding 

Hey ~BunBun~!!! You havent been around much, hows BunBun?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 3, 2007)

I have Phinns birthday pics!!














































For his birthday he got a Chube, some dried banana treats, a grass mat, and a "bunny popsicle"




+



=:heart: ( I hope)

Silvie


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 5, 2007)

I have a cute/funny story about Phinn.

Okay so my whole family was going away for the day, and it wasn't hot (why I felt okay about leaving him) and it was overcast. We thought it MIGHT rain, so I covered half of his cage, giving him shelter and stimulation.

So we come home, and its pouring. Phinn always sits in the corner clossest to the house, and that corner wasn't covered. So I go out to get him and see that he insisted on sitting in the corner, and getting soaking wet!!! I brought him in and dried him off don't worry.

It was so funny, and also so touching lol....


I love my little boy <3


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 5, 2007)

No one likes my story or pictures?


----------



## ellissian (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh Sylivie I do!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 6, 2007)

It looks like Phinn had a great birthday, and Meadow is such a cutie!:bunnyheart


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 13, 2007)

Aunt Amy and Marlin want more pictures of cousin Phinn :biggrin2:!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey im uploading the pics, and they will be up very shortly, but in the meantime can someone change the the title so its Phinn and Cleo- The Dynamic Duo?

Thanks!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 26, 2007)

*The Happy Couple















Phinn- This is blurry but I think its cute, oh and that is pellet crumbs on his face hehe






Lounging















And one of just Cleo





Sorry it took me so long, but I hope you like them!

Silvie, Phinn and Cleo
*


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 26, 2007)

Aww, they look adorable together!  

(They look adorable seperately, too~ ) 
I love the sixth picture down; their expressions are priceless 

~Diana and Butter


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks!

They really are super happy together.

It just melts my heart to see them interacting :hearts:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 26, 2007)

That last picture just melted my heart! What a sweetie! Please give them both kisses from me!:big kiss:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 26, 2007)

Silvie great pictures of two very cute Bunnies. How long did it take you to bond them?

Isn't it wonderful to see the two of them together. Our Wilbur & Jackie only have eyes for each other, but that's ok because just watcing how much they love each other gives me so much joy. 

Susan and the Gang:running bunny

PS

I look forward to many more pictures.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 26, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww I love the pics of them together! What a striking pair. Lol @ him sitting in his corner Bunnies are so funny with that. They have such funny characters!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks so much guys!

It took me a week to bond them  They really only had like 5 dates, and then on the last one BAM I knew they were bonded. They spent the night together that night for the first time.

I slept by the cage JUST INCASE though :biggrin2:

Phinn used to be such a mama's boy, now that she's here, not so much. But thats a trade off im willing to make. 

Today I went to pet Cleo, and Phinn jumped up and ran over. I think he was protecting her.

Well im uploading even more pics, they'll be up in a minute!

Silvie, Phinn and Cleo


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 26, 2007)

Alright here are their new pics.

I gave them outside time, they really enjoyed it =]

Oh and most of the pics are of Cleo, since Phinn was being a lazy butt and just laying there.













































































Sorry theres so many! :embarrassed:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 26, 2007)

You always save the best for last!That last picture is just adorable!:inlove:I am packing my bunny-napping kit as I type this...:run:


----------



## Spring (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww! TOO CUTE!

Phinn and Cleo were a match made in bunny heaven!! hehe. They are so perfect together, and might I add SO cute!! :shock:

They seem so happy :bunnyhug:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I always feel so much better leaving them while I go out, knowing they have eachother


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 27, 2007)

Look at their cage mess! They seem to have had a party! and then crashed! 

They are precious!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 27, 2007)

haha, thanks!

The only way I can get them to not chew on the carpet, is to put newspaper in there :grumpy:

They are little trouble makers!!

but I love them


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 27, 2007)

They look so cute together! 

My girls have a paper shredding party in their cage too... Small cardboard boxes are a favourite for them too.

Are they all moved in to the walk in closet now? That's where they're moving to, right?

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh wow, I'm just catching up on this now! Cleo is so cute, just look at that nose! She and Phinn make a beautiful couple. Congrats on the easy bonding!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh,whatgorgeous little bunnies,they look so adorable together :inlove:

Cheryl


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks guys!

No they, are in our basement, but its finsished, so it isnt all concrete-y hehe.

They will be moving into the sidecloset when my brother moves out, on saturday.

I cant wait because im going to bunny proof my room for them, and make it all nice


----------



## Michaela (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow I can't believe how easy bonding was for you! Lucky! 

They look _perfect_ together :bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 28, 2007)

OMG Sylvie they are the cutest couple!!!! I LOVE the pic where their ears are on eachother!! Too sweet:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh wow! I am very happy for you.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

Pictures!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 28, 2007)

More? haha, ill see what I can do tommarow.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 29, 2007)

Here they are! :biggrin2:










































Silvie


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 29, 2007)

*BBBBBBUUUMMMMPPPPPPPPPP:hearts*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 30, 2007)

Clover and Bo just do not sleep like some of these guys. I rarely have seen Bo with his eyes closed, and I don't think I have ever seen Clover with hers closed. I think heidi will be different...... she's kinda lazy like.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 3, 2007)

*Here are some more photos from yesterdays outside time... they really enjoy it out there!




































Love, Silvie, Phinn, and Cleo
*


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 3, 2007)

I just love these two, they are so beautiful!:inlove:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 3, 2007)

Aw, thank you!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Sep 3, 2007)

Is cleo older then phinn?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 3, 2007)

Yea, he is around one year, and she is around 2 years old.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2007)

I want to see pictures of them together.


----------



## Haley (Sep 4, 2007)

Ahh Silvie, how did I not know they bonded?! Im so happy for you guys. They look like they were made for eachother. Was it love at first sight?






Sooo cute!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you!

They bonded after about five dates, so I guess you could call it love at frst sight. There were two little scary fights, but other than that it was all good.

Now Phinn is starting in with the humping though :devil


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 5, 2007)

This is one of the most adorable photos I have ever seen! Look at those lips!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 5, 2007)

Yea, she does have very "luscious" lips:






:shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 5, 2007)

She's had injections, hasn't she? 















:wink:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Sep 5, 2007)

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## MaevePotter (Sep 7, 2007)

Gosh I just love all the pictures! She has such a darling face. Please keep me updated, I love getting the picture notification emails


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 9, 2007)

New piccies!



















































Love,

Silvie & the gang


----------



## MaevePotter (Sep 10, 2007)

awww.. I'm so happy... they are in love!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 10, 2007)

My heart just melts when I see pictures of the two of them together :hearts.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you 

One good thing is that Phinn has stopped humping her! yay! inkelepht:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 10, 2007)

double post :shhhh:


----------



## RunnyBabbitRabbitry (Sep 11, 2007)

Phinn is quite cute. He looks like a Sable Mini Lop. I have a Sable Holland Lop and when I first got him I thought he was black with a little sunburn on his coat but then I learned he was sable. Looks like he is a very happy rabbit.

Elizabeth


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 11, 2007)

sweeties !

My sister-in-law has a black lop called Marmite he is a cutue too!

Keep the pics comin!

sarah x


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 12, 2007)

*New Pictures~

Cuddles:












GROOM ME CLEO!!






Cuties:
















Just the little girl:











It was really cute, Phinn was resting his head on her like this for awhile:






Hope you likey!

Silvie and the Crew
*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2007)

They are so sweet together! Look how loving they are!

I like how Phinn is resting his head on her and the dual bunny butt photo. :biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you 

It seems like Phinn has gained weight, or as I call it, chubbified, since Cleo has gotten here. Is that normal?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe it's his age? he's matured during that time, right?

As long as he's not real fat, I think he's fine. Can you feel his backbone? Bo is a bit overweight but only like 1/2 pound or less. I just make sure he's getting excercise and if he starts getting a little too chunky, I back off his treats and pellets a little.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 12, 2007)

He just turned a year a couple months ago...

Oh no, he isnt overweight at all, just seems like he's gotten THE tiniest bit chubbier. Its actually good, because before he used to be so skinny, no mater what I did!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, he's just a big adult boy now! he's filling out. Bo did that. Of course, Bo looks at food and gains LOL! and he's not one to overeat his pellets either. I think his problem is craisens, cheerios and all the people who think they are the only one giving them treats..... :X


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 12, 2007)

hehe, thank you!

Bo is such a cutie. how is he doing lately?


----------



## binkies (Sep 15, 2007)

They look like the most "in love" rabbits I have ever seen! That is so precious!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Binkies! :kiss:

I haven't talked to you in awhile. How have you been?

They are pretty in love arent they? There is still some humping every couple days, but thats okay.

Its just such a relief to have them bonded.

Ack! I dont know if you all know, but the bunnies will be moving into my room in a month or so! They will have an x-pen, but have free roam when I am home.

And, my friend who doesnt take good care of her rabbit, is coming over to look at the old hutch that is very big and cozy, potentially for her bunny! Im so glad! I feel so bad, this bunny has just a WARE brand PETsMART hutch, the one that is open on all 4 sides, and just a plastic igloo to keep it warm. AND, it often gets under 0 degrees. Plus the windchill.

I try so hard to make life a little better for her, I cut some carpet and put it in, I give them numerous Snuggle Safes, but it seems like they just arent interested. But they are interested enough to where they wont giver her to me. ugh it drives me crazy!

Anyway, this hutch/run would be so much more safe, and warm for her.

Alright, well I gotta go clean the bunny cage :sweep


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 15, 2007)

Yay! That family is taking Phinns old cage! Now the bunny will have atleast 5x more room!

inkbouce:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 16, 2007)

With all the sad news around here, I thought we could use some happiness.



















































Hugs, Silvie and the BC (bunny crew)


----------



## MaevePotter (Sep 17, 2007)

Im so glad my hellish drive brought her a better life  I am so happy for you and her and phinn. I love the tongue pic! Hey did you ever develop that pic of us and Cleo? BTW neat effect with the half black and white picture, very cool! Also, I swear I will get to that bunny bed, life has been hectic.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey!

I think I may have that pic, lemme see if I can dig it up. I of course look horrid it it though!

She still hasnt warmed up to me much  But I think it is more her personality than anything. They are both happy, which makes me happy 

No worries on the bed :nod


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 18, 2007)

OH! I've been gone too long!!!





My bunnynapper list is sooo outdated! Ineed to mapquest directions to Phinnstown, Illinois!





I want THIS ONE!!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you!

Thats Cleo, she just came from a shelter about 3 hours away, and is very nervous  Ive hardly been able to pet her, but thats okay.

If she is right next to Phinn, then I can pet her, she feels so safe with him


----------



## MaevePotter (Sep 21, 2007)

Well thats weird... she was doing fine with me... Have you tried laying flat on the floor and rubbing your nose gently on her forehead and cheeks while you have like one steadying hand on her head/cheeks? Or also laying flat, held out your hand with the back facing her (like if someone was going to kiss your hand) I know she is a bit grumpy, but she was coming for cuddles when I got on the floor with her. Let me know how things are going.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you Megan!

I will defneitly try those tricks.

Whats her background like? Like why was she surrendered? When?

Thanks!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 23, 2007)

[align=center]Couple new pics :scared:



















They are blurry because the bunnies wouldnt stop moving!!
[/align]


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess no one liked my other pics, so heres some more.





























































Love,
Silvie & the B*C


----------



## swanlake (Oct 5, 2007)

gorgous dahhling, gorgous! i love the one with the sun shinning on them. adorable buns you have:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely Adorable.

Do you like that round hay rack?

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you, thank you :biggrin2:

Susan, yes, I LOVE the hay rack, it is very clean.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 5, 2007)

Those pictures of Cleo in the sun are absolutely gorgeous Silvie!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! 

I usually take all of their pics outside, because their coloring come out so much better. Especially Phinn! Usually he just looks like a little blob :biggrin2:


----------



## myLoki (Oct 6, 2007)

Your babies are so cute!!! Those cute little cheeks! I just want to kiss them to pieces!


t.:biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 6, 2007)

Aw, thanks! Ill pass on the compiments to them 

Does anyone else think Cleo is about to eat me in this pic?






:lookaround


----------



## Haley (Oct 6, 2007)

shes saying "Silvie, back away from my Man!" 

This is perfection:


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 6, 2007)

I LOVE THEM :biggrin2:!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 6, 2007)

>




This is my favorite!!! They are so cute together. I want this blown up and hung up in my room. :bunnyheart


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 14, 2007)

New pics! Only a few though  Its been wet and cold outside, so I haven't been taking them out, so most of my pics are trash!

Heres them relaxing:






And Phinn eating a homemade bunny cookie:






AANNDD, there Halloween picture. I entered it in the Photophile contest too:






Love, Silvie and the B*C


----------



## Spring (Oct 14, 2007)

AWW! So cute! I love that Halloween picture!

They are the cutest couple. :hearts


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 16, 2007)

I Loooovvveee that Halloween one, I cracked up when I saw it!:laugh:

And those sunny outdoors ones are stunning!:big kiss:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Phinn was _supposed_ to be a girrafe, but the head mask was too big, so he could only wear the tummy part 

Cleo was really upset at me, thats why she isn't looking to happy in the picture! haha. It was really funny, After I took that pic Phinn litteraly ripped the wig off Cleo's head. :biggrin2:


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL. Phinn phan here!!

:big kiss:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Oct 16, 2007)

awww!! that halloween picture is SOOO adorable!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 17, 2007)

*Some New Pics :biggrin2:.*































Silvie


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Oct 17, 2007)

awww:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::happyrabbit::bunny18


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 18, 2007)

hehe thanks!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 20, 2007)

New pics!










































Silvie


----------



## monklover (Oct 20, 2007)

Phinn and Cleo! I love them! Such a cute couple! :biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks! Hows the bonding with Roxie and Bud going?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 21, 2007)

*Some new pics!

First, it was so funny, Cleo was having a blast playing under this towel *:laughsmiley:!






*Cleo Girl:












Phinny Boy:











Together:hearts:











Enjoy =] *


----------



## myLoki (Oct 22, 2007)

*They're both coming in for landing! :biggrin2:



Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Ahaah! I know.

I think they were sending telepathical ear messages :hyper:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 22, 2007)

*myLoki wrote: *


> *They're both coming in for landing! :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a hoot! HaHa! I just love Cleo's coloring so much! Oh Phinn, you are so cute. 

Those eyes in the close up pics!:shock: This pic:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

Heres some new pics, but only a few, because Photobucket is being really stupid :nope:

First, My Kleenmama's hay (doesn't it look so yummehh?)






Cweeoo 
















Phinn "giving kisses" OKAY fine, he is getting a treat from my mouth...






And sorry its small, but here is showing the amount of greens they get a night





:shock:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 1, 2007)

I love these two. They are on my favorite couple list.

Wouldn't Phinn, Cleo, and Macey make an awsome trio at MY house.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 1, 2007)

[align=center]*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*
*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH*
*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*
*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA*
[/align][align=center]* ...............NO!*
[/align][align=center]:nonono:
[/align]*
*Dees are my bunneh bunnss! But I mean, I guesss I could bargain with you, 
just send Macey here so that they can bond on there way back home. hehe.

(like you would evver get her back )

ETA= I have a few more piccies uploading :biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 1, 2007)

*'Kayy, here are the pics:

*[align=center]_Cutie Phinnypoop






TWEEATTTSSS?!?!






Fine, you noo gives me tweats, I gives you da Bunny Butt 
(and I gotta lot of butt ta give ya )






And heres a human pic thud Of me and Max, my heart kitser:






(oh and it was Halloween)

Alright Loves :hearts.
*Silvie, Phinn, and Cleo!*
_[/align]


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww - I love the pics Silvie! Those two are _such _a cute couple!:inlove:And that picture of you and your kittie is so sweet!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 3, 2007)

New pics, taken about 30 minutes ago :biggrin2:































*OMMMGG LOOK! I CAUGHT A TONUGE PICTURE!! *:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 3, 2007)

Silvie, your Bunnies are SOOOOOOOOO CUTE. They make the Greatest Couple.

Isn't it exciting when you get a Tongue Picture. I think I only got one and I have 6 bunnies. LOL

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you Susan! 

The tongue pic was such luck, I didn't even see him stick it out, then I looked at the camera and was like YYEESS!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 3, 2007)

Awww!!! Great photos!!!

I love the tongue picture


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh, little Phinnyyy....my sweet nephew....auntie Amy has lots of treats and fun stuff at her houuuuse.


:devil


I lavaaaa Phinnyyyy!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Nov 4, 2007)

Awww they are so CUTE!! I love the tongue pic!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 5, 2007)

Amy, Amy, Amy....

are you not satisfied with your own bunnies? Because if you aren't I would be more than happy to just take them off your hands, if you catch my rift. I mean whats the point of having them if you just want more :wink


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 5, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> Amy, Amy, Amy....
> 
> are you not satisfied with your own bunnies? Because if you aren't I would be more than happy to just take them off your hands, if you catch my rift. I mean whats the point of having them if you just want more :wink



Hehe, not a chance! I am 100% satisfied with my babies :biggrin2:! 

Morgan comes home Dec. 2nd....I will be soooo satisfied then :bunnydance:.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 5, 2007)

Really?!

Yayyyy!! :weee:

Couldn't you just ppeee with excitement? :nod


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 5, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> Couldn't you just ppeee with excitement? :nod



I'll do that when they hand me his carrier at the airport :laughsmiley:!!!!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 5, 2007)

Roxie and Buddy(now bonded) say hi to there cousins Phinn and Cleo!!!!Bunny kisses for all!!!!!!!!!




Love,
Hannah and the crew


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 5, 2007)

_Hi dere Woxie and Buddy! Its Phinn and Cweo!

Danks fur da compliments. We know we are goods to lookings. 

We willy need to fly up and meet eachtoders :biggrin2:

Ill work wit mommy on dat ones!

Loves,
The bun buns [Phinns & Cleo]
_


----------



## Roxie (Nov 5, 2007)

Dwefintily! Mama said you have to fwy down though!She thinks i would be a scwardy bun:X!Hmph! **would not mama**

I wish we cwould meet!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 10, 2007)

Bump, because I saw MeavePotter was on, and I want her to see these


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 18, 2007)

I was looking through my Photobucket and came across some pics fr4om a couple weeks ago that I forgot to post !














































And its really funny, This is how Phinn likes to groom Cleo. Sorry its bad quality, it was taken through a glass door .
























Silvie


----------



## Roxie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote*


> Silvie



YAY for Bunny Noses!:happybunny:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay, so here are some new pics! Here is the new bunny room. It has its own thread in the main forum that goes into more detail.
















Heres some pics of the little buggers enjoying it .











I think Cleo was a little mad at me fore leaving on my trip, so this is how she has been acting:






PHINN!






She decided to come out, once she realized I had treats.






Love,
Silvie


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 20, 2007)

Ahhh Silvie, you made me jealous!

The bunny room looks great.  I bet they love it!


----------



## MaevePotter (Nov 20, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS!! So much cute, I just can't take it! I hadn't seen the last several posts. I don't come on this one too much, since I am over on goosemoose.com a lot, but I had missed out! Did you get a new camera? I love the pics of Phinn's eye! Also, him standing on Cleo is just tooo adorable!! And the new room! :faints: Did I find Cleo a good mommy or what?? LOL

And I love it when you send me emails! Please continue! I haven't forgotten about the bunny bed either! Maybe they will find it under the tree this year


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks! 

I didnt get a new camera, but i've been using my Moms.

I have some new pics!












































































Haha.

Silvie


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 23, 2007)

I love the last two! :laughsmileyoor Phinny! He looks wore out!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks! Dont you wanna just poke him with a stick though? In his squishy bellehhh :stikpoke


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 24, 2007)

Love them all, Silvie! That dbf is pretty cute though.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 24, 2007)

Great pictures Silvie. You have 2 very cute Bunnies.

Note to self take a fast trip to Illinois to BunnyNap Phinn & Cleo.

Susan


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 24, 2007)

WRONG Sooska! They are miiine to bunnynap!


----------



## MaevePotter (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh Silvie, it makes me so happy to see Cleo all stretched out next to you cuddling and on your bed just looking like a princess. I am soo happy. It was worth that crazy drive a hundred times over, just to know I got her into such a wonderful home with you and your mom and dad. God bless you for being such a wonderful bunny mom  

Also, if anyone wants a cutie like Cleo, we have her twin at the HSKC right now! I thought I was seeing double when she came in. I will post new pics in rescue soon.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks so much. It means alot to me :hug:!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 25, 2007)

*MaevePotter wrote: *


> Also, if anyone wants a cutie like Cleo, we have her twin at the HSKC right now! I thought I was seeing double when she came in. I will post new pics in rescue soon.



:shock::shock::shock::shock:

Noooooooo! All these bunnies tempting me!!

Good thing you are far way.

I would love her though.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 26, 2007)

Few new pics:

Okay starting off with a story.

I line the windowsill with things so Phinn can't jump on there, or else he can get out of the enclosure. So dumb little me stupidly put the treats to block a space up there.

So I come home from school and this is what I find. You can see the treat box in the picture, its greenish and by Phinns head:







LOL, Phinn had gotten the treats down, dragged it halfway across his cage, and aten a few. I've been monitoring him, just incase, and he's fine.

It scared the living daylights of me when I walked it though 

:headsmack

Okay, more pics 





















Phinn tranced:












Love,
Silvie


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 27, 2007)

Silvie, I just can't get over how ADORABLE :hearts:inlove:your Babies are. 

They make the CUTEST couple.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## swanlake (Nov 27, 2007)

i see he went for the loftys. my buns LOVE those. once fred managed to knock the box down also. he tried fitting his big ol head in the small area where the treats come out. it was funny watching him try to get them out. eventually he chewed the box so he could of course.

silly bunnies:wiggle


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

They are cute, and they have a super cool room! I'm jealous and will be sure not to let my guys see that room. Or I will have begging brats on my hand.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 7, 2007)

I have some new pics uploading, that I will post later on, but here is one if me and Phinn:






haha !


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 10, 2007)

Some new pics 


























* This is how Phinn likes to sit on top of Cleo. Doesn't he look so proud?























They played outside for the first time, and they loved it! All they wanted to do was dig dig dig! I only kept them out for about 10 min., though. Don't worry .





















Afterwords they came inside, and I wrapped them up in their favorite blankie, and they snuggled up on the chair and watched a movie with the whole family! They loved it. They just cuddled, and feel asleep.











Don't they look cozy?

Everything has been going fine in our household. The cats are doing great, healthy as ever, even if they are getting on in age!

We are supposed to get a massive icestorm tonight. We are expecting atleast 6"! There will probobly be a snow day tommarow! Yay~

I thought I would give you an update, even though i've been on alot .*


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 11, 2007)

Awww, I just love the pics of them snuggled up in the blanket! So sweet.:inlove:

Looks like they had fun out in the snow. I need to bring in some snow for my girls, they loved playing in it last year.


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 14, 2007)

Those two are soo cute!

*i map quested it and from my town to your state it's 16 hours, 59 minutes and 1076.59 miles. Violet wants me to bunny nap Phinn, LOL:biggrin2:*

Anna

P.S. Just kidding, the gas alone would be plenty to stop that idea, LOL!


----------



## monklover (Dec 14, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


>


I love all the pictures Silvie! It took me awhile to realize that this was on the floor! I thought Phinn got stuck to the wall!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 15, 2007)

Awww I love the pictures! They look like they had a lot of funnn in the snow.


----------



## Roxie (Dec 15, 2007)

AWWW! They look so cozy! 

Note to Phinn and Cleo:Why dont you come down to H.B. for a while (or forever!)


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are some new pics! The kitty is Max. He is 9 years old, and my heart cat !

We also have another kitty, Mathilda.




































Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 16, 2007)

The snow bunnies played outside today, they really enjoyed it!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cuteness overload...brain malfunctioning...eyes glazed over...arrrrggghhhhh...*


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 17, 2007)

Bunnies + Snow= Snowbunnies = Too MuchCute!!!

P.S. i did 'bunnies' in black and orange 'cuz Phinn's Black and Cleo's orange(kinda). Like?:biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 17, 2007)

Haha, thanks guys 

Heres some more snow pics:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome pictures silvie!! Give phinn and cleo kisses from me! (btw Bunbuns is winking at cleo right now...)

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 29, 2007)

i showed my little sister the 'snow bunnies' and she LOVES them!

Anna and little sis


----------



## Haley (Dec 29, 2007)

Your two are so beautiful. What a match made in bunny heaven 






Look at those snuggle buns!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 4, 2008)

Just giving the link to my new blog for 2008!

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31475&forum_id=6


----------

